# Ebay Masterpiece



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

check out this pimp ride.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1862554365


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Nice Sentra, but looks like someone steped on top of it. The way the rims are sticking out like that.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah sentra cought my eye the first time i saw it... but the wheel spacers have to go...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*extreme sarcasm


Oh that ride is so, so sweet! Tri- Stars are hot to delf yo!


----------



## Classic XE (May 2, 2002)

*Yikes!!*

As long as the owner likes it, cause I dont.


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

Shit I love those tail lights. How do I get them,they hae to be better than my altezas.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

shit 8900...

i couldntget any bids for over 7500 whn i tried to sell mine


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

hey I havent seen tri-stars in a long asss time...now I remember why...

Hey Mo are U still selling and how come???


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

ya im still trying to sell it but im not trying very hard(havnt put in in the paper yet)i waiting to see if those people from the casting call from fast and furious are goin to call me
im selling it becausei bought a rodeo in july i just need somthing a lil bigger and somthing that can tow stuff


----------

